# BAVARIAN CROCHET PATTERN



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I make this in 4 colour squares and join but can be used as a square rug and just keep doing rows until desired length.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. Is your double treble crochet the same as U.S. treble? Just in case I decide to make this soon, I just want to be sure on the terminology since English and American differ so much.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

kareo said:


> Beautiful afghan. Is your double treble crochet the same as U.S. treble? Just in case I decide to make this soon, I just want to be sure on the terminology since English and American differ so much.


Sorry I meant to put this it is in English.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What beautiful work. Bavarian crochet is on my 'to do' list whick gets longer every day.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! First time I've seen one done in shades of one color and I
love it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is so beautiful,wish I could crochet like that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a PDF for the pattern. Hope this helps.



janette6154 said:


> I make this in 4 colour squares and join but can be used as a square rug and just keep doing rows until desired length.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like it, but I'm afraid I'd need a visual tutorial to get it right...My brain just cant translate that written pattern to visual...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I believe I got a book on Barvarian Crochet from Annie's Attic Catalog a couple of years ago. It had good directions on how to do the barvarian crochet.
anniesattic.com is the link


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

super beau bien fait une championne


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

That beautiful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Now I know who to ask to translate patterns from French to English. My French is inadequate.



francine leroux said:


> super beau bien fait une championne


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Wow beautiful. All my congratulations!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooh My, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Are these stitches in Australian English or US English.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

That is such an amazing work of art. I love it. Will also add this to my "ever growing list of projects to do" Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artsydeb (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome job on it. Love the joining rows looks so much like flowers.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

craftilady said:


> Beautiful. Are these stitches in Australian English or US English.


The pattern is in English not USA stitches


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

artsydeb said:


> Awesome job on it. Love the joining rows looks so much like flowers.


When the squares were joined it still left a gap and I just made up the flower design to fill them in. Just made a circle then - 3ch, sl st to blanket, 3ch, sl st to circle and continue until gap is filled in.


----------



## artsydeb (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for the information on your flowers as think it really makes the rug stand out.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Such lovely work..............


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so very much. Learning Bavarian Crochet is on my bucket list.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh no! Something else to learn! It's beautiful--thanks for sharing the pattern. Hope I can do it!!!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

So gorgeous..........sigh

A rug....never - I would have to murder anyone who walked on that!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

mimsthings said:


> So gorgeous..........sigh
> 
> A rug....never - I would have to murder anyone who walked on that![/quote
> Here in Australia (especially us oldies) we call afghans, rugs. We also have mats for our floors to walk on. This was for my son-in-law to use in the winter to use instead of putting on an expensive electric power item. Our power accounts have risen dramatically.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> Here is a PDF for the pattern. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for making this easier. I just push the buttons and take what I can get.


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

My crochet skills are very limited. Think I'll just stick to knitting, but that is one beautiful rug. Congrats.


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

sper nice....well done......i will proud like you if do the work so well as you.sorry my english is not very good but i make my best.......


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Bavarian Crochet Rug is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank you very much for sharing your work and pattern!!!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

That is stunning. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi from Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela. That crochet babarían rug y just owesome. I'm planning to do it to my granddaughter but I would like to knew how to put together the squares. How i could join it? Many thanks in avance for your help!
Julia


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi from Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela. That crochet babarían rug y just owesome. I'm planning to do it to my granddaughter but I would like to knew how to put together the squares. How i could join it? Many thanks in avance for your help!
Julia


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

JuliaRoses said:


> Hi from Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela. That crochet babarían rug y just owesome. I'm planning to do it to my granddaughter but I would like to knew how to put together the squares. How i could join it? Many thanks in avance for your help!
> Julia


When the squares were joined it still left a gap and I just made up the flower design to fill them in. Just made a circle then - 3ch, sl st to blanket, 3ch, sl st to circle and continue until gap is filled in. Hope this helps.


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help . After I finished I will send a picture to you!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Janette, Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful pattern. I hope you don't mind, but I incorporated your photo into the file with your directions for the Bavarian crochet pattern. 

I'm attaching 3 files: Two WORD files (one of them is in landscape mode with a large photo, and the other one fits on 1 page with a smaller photo. For those who can't download WORD files, I saved the landscape file with the larger photo in pdf format. I also added Janette's post about how to join the seams at the end of the pattern directions.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lisa161G (Jun 7, 2013)

Estée, 
I agree I am new to crocheting and video of this pattern would be very helpful. I tried the patterns by reading the directions and they just don't come out right. Can some help me cause I am lost?


----------



## Lisa161G (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Can you do a video on this beautiful pattern I would like to make this. I am new to crocheting and reading patterns are hard for me. I have tried and they just don't come out right.


----------



## Lisa161G (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Can you do a video on this beautiful pattern I would like to make this. I am new to crocheting and reading patterns are hard for me. I have tried and they just don't come out right.


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Lisa161G, let me help: there are many videos on youtube that can help you. In googlesearch with the phrase: how to make a bavarian crochet squares. You will Get a lot of vídeos with that issue.
His si one of de links that I'm talking about!
Goodbye, 
Julia


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Lisa161G

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet/How-to-Crochet-a-Bavarian-Square
This is one of the links that I'm talking about. Is not a video, but is a good explanation
Bye
Julia


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a good video:
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=x745ZeNbVFM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dx745ZeNbVFM


----------



## Lisa161G (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you Julia for all your help these websites especially you tube is very helpful. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## JuliaRoses (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm glad you like it!  
Good luck with the bavarian crochet!
Bye
Julia


----------



## Nana99 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is breathtakingly beautiful. What are the directions for the colorful joining of the squares? Thank you.


----------

